# Feel like giving up...



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

In May of 2012, I weighed 348 lbs. 

On June 1, 2012, I started toget serious about losing weight. 

In November, I was at my lowest weight of 315 lbs. During the holidays, I gain some of it back, 324 lbs. 

I have been trying to restart the weight lose for the last month, I bounce between 320 and 324. 

Just getting tired of seeing no results.

Scott


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps you need to change strategies.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

but you have already come a long way, just to up and quit! 

you can do this! it is just one of those dreaded plateaus.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

How are you doing it? I had great success with a very low carb eating plan. I loved it because I could eat as often and as much as I wanted, but just had to stay away from certain foods. If you have problems controlling amounts of food intake, look into very low carb. Eat a lot more fat, and cut carbs down to almost nothing like 20 or less a day. You can seriously eat huge amounts of calories but still lose weight if you keep the carbohydrates low to control glucose. I dropped 120lbs in 7mo that way. And my husband lost 150 that way.
Don't get discouraged and quit. Just change your strategy to be successful. It's ok to have to change your plan.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are approved by your Dr to do some cardio, try to find a non-impact activity you really enjoy. I have seen all kinds of folks lose weight by dancing, hiking, speedwalking, swimming, bicycling, doing isometrics/calisthenics, using machines like ellipticals, and the list goes on... Add that to a Paleo type, lower carb diet, and like mekasmom wrote, you will just love eating without the guilt or counting calories. Drop gluten and sugar... DH dropped the last 30#s he needed to get rid of, in just one month. I lost 20#s in just one month. DH has kept his weight off for almost a year now, and I have kept mine off for over 4 years. I wish you the best in your weight loss quest, know you can do it, just get on that positive wave!


----------

